# Who makes the lightest 53/39 crankset out there?



## Waspinator (Jul 5, 2013)

My understanding is that it’s not the Shimano Dura-Ace 9100, nor is it the Campy Record.

What’s the lightest 53/39 crankset?

And if the lightest isn’t sold as a crankset, then who makes the lightest cranks?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

https://us.thm.bike/en/cranksets/cl...ype-standard/3-finishing-glossy/7-size-170_mm

https://www.fibre-lyte.co.uk/fl/fl_cycles_carbon_chainring_2011.html

A bit under 400 grams...questionable ring durability, and only a mere $1,500.


Do note the maximum rider+bike+stuff system weight of 120kg.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Cannondale SiSL2 in a 53/39 is 445 grams from what I've read, you can probably get one around $500 used, or around $1200 new.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Shimano, Sram, Campy, none of them are particularly light. The Cannondale SISL2 I believe is the lightest of the OEM production type cranks.

To go lighter you gotta go to boutique mfg's in all carbon. I believe THM is the lightest.

This test compares weights, costs, and stiffness.
Road Bike Crank Test - Fairwheel Bikes Blog


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

What kind of bb compatibility do you need?


----------



## Waspinator (Jul 5, 2013)

cxwrench said:


> What kind of bb compatibility do you need?


Excellent point!

PF30.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

There are some light ones but most are pretty spendy. The SRAM is only a couple ounces heavier and a LOT less expensive. I'd probably go that route and then maybe save an ounce or 2 on lighter chainrings maybe.


----------



## stevoo (Oct 26, 2011)

THM and Lightning are in the group of lightest. Google them. Plenty of info there.

Be mindful of the rider weight limits as you get into that territory.
Makes me wonder how they feel sprinting or if you should even do that with them. One of those tool for the job kind of things I guess.

Being a bigger guy I never have ridden the uber light stuff so I would be intetested to hear from others how the stiffness of these super light cranks actually feel compared to say Record or DA.

Good Luck


----------

